# 1964 Ford 2000 tractor fuel tank issue



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks I recently had a fuel tank leak and had to replace the tank. Bought new tank and new shut off valve. New valve is a center mount unit with two screws and an O ring for mounting. I mounted valve but it leaked between tank and valve. Replaced O ring it leaked, tried sealant it leaked, tried homemade gasket it leaked, tried another valve it leaked. Got frustrated messing with it and replaced center plug with thread sealant and mounted a screw in sediment bowl valve to right rear with intent of running line from it. When I filled the tank it appears gas is leaking from one of the center mounting screw holes? Is this a common problem with aftermarket tanks? Any suggestions on how to fix?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a pic,so we can see it.


----------



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

As stated before it "appears" to be leaking from the right screw hole which is one of two screws that are supposed to mount the gas shut-off valve. I just assumed leak was coming from a bad seal around center piece and after trying a number of fixes gave up and resealed center hole? Is it possible I tightened screw too much and punctured the tank? Cant tell from looking in the inside. Wonder if it is the screw hole would putting sealant on screw treads stop it? Is this a common problem with aftermarket tanks? Thanks for any help and advise.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Put some sealant on the threads.


----------

